
Sama: when someone has a 35 year old looking face and 70 year old looking hands - mkempe
https://twitter.com/sama/status/460215704302534657
======
mkempe
Full quote: "it's a little creepy when someone has a 35 year old looking face
and 70 year old looking hands"

How is this an appropriate way of looking at people, and --worse-- publicly
talking about them? There can be many reasons the skin on someone's hands have
suffered (accident, work, disease, genetics, ...). It's not only a bizarre
message to send out, it seems to indicate a rather shallow perspective on
people.

What does this kind of statement indicate about YC and its relation to people
who are in their 30s and above? I do hope it's not a public judgment about
someone who interviewed recently at YC. Either way, such utterance does not
reflect well on YC.

------
axanoeychron
Does not belong on HN.

~~~
mkempe
What doesn't? discrimination by skin appearance, race, gender, or age?

~~~
mkempe
The president of YC tweets about the appearance of someone's skin based on
their age (35! 70!) -- would it be more relevant if it were a tweet based on
someone's race or gender?

~~~
axanoeychron
Woops - I didn't realise who it was from.

